# Can I feed ensure to baby pigeon? (INDIA)



## Crank (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,
I found a baby pigeon sitting in the water puddle on my terrace. And even tho my terrace is usually filled up with crows but this one was hiding at the back of the water tank. And it doesn't look injured.
So I thought to wait for an hour untill it turned dark at around 7pm n put it in a cage. Now I also saw a male pigeon disturbing it but now I think it was probs his dad.
Anyways basically a baby pigeon who cant fly. So what should I feed him? I read dat corn n peas r cool, but I was wondering if I should feed him Ensure powder mixed in water? And also for how long should I warm him? N should I touch the heating pad to him or keep it at a distance? And can I shove small wheat grains in his beak?

https://db.tt/Ru5JH1ou


----------



## Crank (Apr 1, 2012)

Ohh and should I keep the cage in direct contact with the sun light or 10-15 feet away from the window. It must be 32-35 degree Celsius.


----------



## Crank (Apr 1, 2012)

O**** it has hundreds of small brown thing on it.. idk wat it is though.. they r crawling all over him.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Crank said:


> O**** it has hundreds of small brown thing on it.. idk wat it is though.. they r crawling all over him.


Maybe pigeon feather lice or mites. Not sure if you have the same little bugs in India as we might find here. A powder with Permethrin in is often used for mites, but I think one of our Indian members can probably advise what's available.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Is the picture you have linked to the pigeon? Cos that's no baby. I don't know if 'ensure' is some kind of liquid food??

Any sign of canker in the mouth? Check his poops too.

Corn and peas (thawed from a freezer pack) are fine, also a dish of grains and, of course, water.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Are you talking about this product? http://ensure.com/?utm_source=bing&...ct&utm_campaign=brand_brand recognition_exact No, you cannot feed that to a baby pigeon or full grown bird.

Here is a link on baby pigeons and what to feed, there is more info on feeding peas and corn: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## Crank (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,
Didn't check for canker but im sure he doesn't have it cuz I did shoved a grain in his mouth and it looked normal. But I will recheck it in morning cuz even tho I shoved a grain in his mouth he didn't swallowed it. So mom crushed bajari grain and mixed it in water n feed it to him with a spoon. He sucked it down himself.

And yes thats him in the pic, he looks adult but im sure he just took his first flight n failed. N he doesn't even eat grains which is a HUGE problem, cuz he aint eatin hard stuff.
Dats the ensure I was talking about but in powder from.
I read dat site but it was basically filled with hard stuff or stuff. I will feed him those stuff slowly.

But can you plz suggest me liquid stuff dat I can feed him OR stuff dat I can grind or juice? Fruits n stuff. Stuff dat I can spoon feed him.
Btw why do ppl dont give milk to a pigeon? Cuz around 15 yrs back my mom had spoon fed a baby for 20 days untill it flew away.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

But can you plz suggest me liquid stuff dat I can feed him OR stuff dat I can grind or juice? Fruits n stuff. Stuff dat I can spoon feed him.
*Bird formula would be best to give in liquid. Grind up some pigeon seed and mix that with a little clean water and feed that.*

btw why do ppl dont give milk to a pigeon? Cuz around 15 yrs back my mom had spoon fed a baby for 20 days untill it flew away.[/QUOTE]

*Milk is bad for pigeons, it does not meet their nutritional needs. Birds are grain and seed eaters. *

*Just because you didn't see any canker down the throat doesn't mean he doesn't have it. I would treat for it.

*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is not a baby. If it cannot fly, it is because it is injured or ill.

We would feed a bird which could or would not eat, on Kaytee Exact bird formula, or something quite similar. We have also used Chick Crumb (Chick Starter) which is blended and mixed with water to be a thing paste.

I have no idea what kind of soft food meant for birds you have in India.

If he cannot swallow anything solid, then it is quite possible there is a blockage like Canker which is in the crop or out of sight in the throat.

Birds can not properly digest milk. It may not actually kill them, but it will not be any good for them. Anything mixed up for birds should be only with water.


----------



## Crank (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,
My mum has been feeding him grinded bajari (pearl millet) mixed in water. And i have also noticed him eating whole bajari grains from the bowl but im not sure if he is eating it or just trying to eat it, but based on the way he is doing it i think he is eating it. And he is also pooping just fine. 
BUT still today when my mom cleaned him n put him back in the cage after feeding him, he fell down n wasn't able to get up, so I immediately put him in direct sun rays n he was much better after an hour, probably low on calcium n vitamin D. 
The nearby pet store didnt had stuff for birds so they gave me supplement for dogs, 
cCanvitol box pic
Canvitol Info pic
*Should i give a drop of that to the birdie? *
*And how many hours should i put him in direct sun rays? Its hot btw, but i will keep a portable fan near him.*


Besides dat idk if bajari will be enuff, but online pet stores r selling stuff for parrots n stuff, idk wat to buy for pigeons. But i will link those stores n will really appreciate if u can suggest me what to buy for my pigeon. 
This one is just 10 mins drive away
finally amazon in india
pet shop
BTW ppl luv parrots i guess, 90% of the stuff r for parrots. It would be great if i could give parrot food to a pigeon. 

And also i got "Calcium citrate malate, vitamin d3 and folic acid Tablets" for humans, should i give dat to the birdie? 

Pigeon Pic <3
Dat yellow thing is turmeric paste to kill dat crawling stuff in him, got rid of 90% of dem but they still r rollin', i hatin'. 
Should i clean him with savlon diluted in water?


----------

